
The Chequered History of MagSafe - lispython
http://www.sparsebundle.net/posts/the-chequered-history-of-magsafe/
======
Jeremy1026
I have found that MagSafe 2 doesn't hold quite as well when the computer isn't
on a flat hard surface (such as ones lap). The MagSafe 2 plug is shallower
than the original MagSafe, meaning it doesn't go as far (about half) into the
computer as the original connector did, making it more prone to pop out.

Does anyone else have this 'issue'?

